# Fluval Peat and Garden Peat?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone Use Fluval Peat? I'm not 100% sure if it's right for me. Any comments regarding this product?

-John N.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What are you trying to accomplish with it John?
Are you trying to breed something, or just bring your pH, etc. down?

It's a heck of a lot better than trying to use chemicals.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I was thinking about using it to bring down the pH. I'm also injecting CO2, to bring it down but I wanted to consider not using CO2 if I could. The purpose would be for breeding purposes. 

I take it this product does a good job of accomplishing a lower pH?

-John N.


----------



## metasyntax (Mar 16, 2005)

You can DIY the fluval peat for a lot cheaper. Get a pair of cheap pantyhose from the dollar store, and a bag of spagnum peat from the garden store. Cut off a section from the leg of the hose, and fill with peat. Give is a quick soak and squeeze before putting it in the fluval. 

I did this and my total cost was >$10CDN, and I had several years supply worth of peat.

You can also may a DIY black water extract. 5g bucket, measure some peat in, then pour 1/2 - 1 gallon of boiling water over top. Steep and strain. Use this water when you do you water change. If you always use the same amount of peat and water, and the same percentage of a water change, this yields fairly consistant results.

HTH,
meta


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, the peat water is a help when you're trying to breed certain fish, so it's definitely worth a try.

If you do go the DIY route with the stuff from the garden store, make sure you read the bag carefully to be sure there are no added things that you don't want to be putting in your tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Does fluval peat, or I guess garden variety peat stain the water dramatically?

What particular brand should I be looking for that has been used for our purposes successfully? I ran into Sphagnum peat, is that a canadian thing? sounds like it..

How long does the effect lasts?

-John N.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Yup, it`ll turn the water a tea colour. After a while, you`ll begin to think that`s how it should look anyway 

You`ll usually see it as Canadian Spagnum as most of it comes from up here. Lots of brands.


----------

